# Difference between Porlex tall grinder and Hausgrind for brewing?



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I am very much new to the coffee scene and recently bought an aeropress (which massively opened my eyes).

I am now getting the following for v60 brewing coffee that are currently on delivery:

+ Hario buono kettle

+ v60 ceramic dripper size 2

+ v60 range server size 2

+ Hario scales

Now I had plans to buy the Hausgrind grinder (currently in Batch 3 which should be delivered in the next couple of weeks), however, after reading a lot of reviews although the Hausgrind is better am I going to see a significant difference for brewing? I will never use this for espresso as I will only exclusively make coffee in the v60 and aeropress.

I am aware that (generally) the more you spend, the better product you will get but I would like to know anyone who has had experience of using both and whether it is worth the jump on price for someone in my position from £50 to £130?

I look forward, as always to the communities advice....

Shaun


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had a Hario Slim and at coarser grinds it struggled. Grind size was very inconsistent and that was after fitting shims. I could never be arsed sifting the fines but that makes a big difference apparently.

Recently got a Hausgrind and while i've been putting no effort whatsoever in to my brews (not timing the,, no idea about water temp, not fussy on grind size), they're tasting a lot better.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hausgrind uses a commercial burr set and is beautifully crafted and extremely well made (I'm drooling over one right now which arrived today). The Porlex is a decent grinder - especially for the price. The Hausgrind will do a better job grinding your precious beans and this will make a difference to your brewed coffee inasmuch as the more consistent the grind, the better the brewed coffee result.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Own both. Difference in grind quality at coarse settings is night and day. Its not a fair comparison.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Hausgrind produces super consistent grinds compared to the Porlex which all helps when brewing, as the consistency in grind size means a more even extraction across the coffee quantity being brewed. Find attached 2 photos for the grind from a Porlex and Hausgrind to get a 2.5 min extraction in a Kalita Wave. You should be able to spot the difference yourself

1st the Porlex










And secondly the Hausgrind










Also the Hausgrind takes about a 3rd of the time of a Porlex to grind


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, you will see a significant difference between the Hausgrind & Porlex for pourover/drip brewing.

The Porlex is great value for money, OK for drip (around a turn out, +/- a couple of clicks?), pretty good for fine steeps (Aeropress, Clever)...but is hard work/slow. I have a Lido which has the same burrs as the Hausgrind and it gives better clarity in the cup, much faster grind, far less fines.

I keep the Lido at work & use the Porlex at home...it's not fair to really compare them, as the price difference & build quality are miles apart, but some brewers (that need a relatively consistent grind) that give great results time after time with the Lido are often disappointing with the Porlex. If the Hausgrind cost 2.6 times what the Porlex costs, that's still great value for money given results in the cup.

I'll inevitably add a Hausgrind to my arsenal in the not too distant future.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

shaunlawler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I look forward, as always to the communities advice....
> 
> Shaun


Think the community has spoken!!









If you can afford it no reason not to buy one think you have to spend a lot more on a grinder to get a better one for brewed coffee!!

Lastly I bought it to use just for brewed also and so glad I did, coffee tastes totally different (in a good way) than it did before!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Without wishing to. Sound like a killjoy , when do you need a hand grinder by ? I'd factor in a few weeks currently for the hausgrind . If that fits in with your timescales then no reason not to buy it


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

The community has certainly spoken!

I dint mind the wait to be honest - I saw Peter at LCF and I know he has a lot on but the wait seems definitely worth it....

Thanks everyone! I will just have to bear with mediocre coffee until the arrival.

Shaun


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What are you grinding with at the moment?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shaunlawler said:


> The community has certainly spoken!
> 
> I dint mind the wait to be honest - I saw Peter at LCF and I know he has a lot on but the wait seems definitely worth it....
> 
> ...


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have in my hand my Porlex Mini which is the perfect grinder for the traveller. It sits inside my Aeropress and is perfectly OK for that type of coffee maker. It seems to mash or crush the beans more than grind them but I'm happy enough with the weight and size when I'm on the road (most of the time!).

I'm hoping (!) that my Hausgrind Walnut will await my return from Israel!

DB


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> What are you grinding with at the moment?


Im not currently grinding but using preground from the coffee shop :-/


----------

